# Can Target schedule me for working all of F block in one day?



## Anonymous1111 (May 2, 2021)

For example they’ve already done it once to me where I work Tech/Entertainment/Seasonal/Mini Seasonal and also get called up for all of F blocks stray.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 2, 2021)

Anonymous1111 said:


> they’ve already done it once



Welp, there's the answer to your question. Yes, they can.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

Yes, they can.


----------



## bloodyred (May 2, 2021)

Yes, your lead should also be taking into account stock hrs for your section so if F is toys and seasonal each at 3hr stock time,  realistically you can zone an 1hr and push all your truck in an 8hr shift.  This is not including 141, so your lead will need to decide the priorities in what they expect done and you should ask how they can help or get you help to complete sequences.  Things may happen between guest, backup, etc that will lead you to not finish or get behind, but you are responsible for your time management and need to make sure your getting your goal/expectations from the lead each day and check in with them.


----------



## Anonymous1111 (May 2, 2021)

bloodyred said:


> Yes, your lead should also be taking into account stock hrs for your section so if F is toys and seasonal each at 3hr stock time,  realistically you can zone an 1hr and push all your truck in an 8hr shift.  This is not including 141, so your lead will need to decide the priorities in what they expect done and you should ask how they can help or get you help to complete sequences.  Things may happen between guest, backup, etc that will lead you to not finish or get behind, but you are responsible for your time management and need to make sure your getting your goal/expectations from the lead each day and check in with them.


Preciate the reply but you sound like a lead/manager not a worker. Lol always coming up with an unrealistic time of when things need to get done. Truck for entertainment and Tech alone is a whole lot for a 7-8hr shift. Not counting zoning, pulls or stray. Idk what store you work in or have worked at but at our store truck for tech is a whole cage full, and then some if you know what cage I’m talking about. Entertainment’s truck is usually about 1-2 U boats full of books boxes. Not even mentioning Seasonal/mini seasonal truck which is usually 1-3 flats as well. All in a 7-8 hr shift? No way lol… Not even counting lunch or the break times or the many times you get called for guest assistance in all those departments, mainly Tech. Yes they did that to me once before where they put an “F” on my schedule but I didn’t do any of that. Just went to my department where I was hired at to begin with because it had plenty of zoning/stray and truck for that day. I could care less who got mad or what when I didn’t go up for all of F blocks stray and didn’t zone all of the other departments. Also I feel like I’m the only one they do that to because nobody else in my store does that or CAN do that. Nobody else is given the keys to Tech and nobody else likes doing the books and music for Entertainment and nobody else would even think about doing seasonal/mini seasonal all in one day. Just feel like they like to take advantage if you let them and they don’t even say thank you or recognize for anything. Atleast I haven’t. And been there for almost two years now


----------



## Anonymous1111 (May 2, 2021)

bloodyred said:


> Yes, your lead should also be taking into account stock hrs for your section so if F is toys and seasonal each at 3hr stock time,  realistically you can zone an 1hr and push all your truck in an 8hr shift.  This is not including 141, so your lead will need to decide the priorities in what they expect done and you should ask how they can help or get you help to complete sequences.  Things may happen between guest, backup, etc that will lead you to not finish or get behind, but you are responsible for your time management and need to make sure your getting your goal/expectations from the lead each day and check in with them.


And in my store Toys is E block, along with Sporting goods. Which I also do almost on a monthly basis every now and then. Hell I’ve worked at almost every block and every department except for Style (Clothes) and Bullseye/Checklanes. But I bet if I let myself they’d put me there too.


----------



## Anonymous1111 (May 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes, they can.


Sound like a leader as well 😂


----------



## Anonymous1111 (May 2, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Welp, there's the answer to your question. Yes, they can.


I should of said they “tried” to do it to me once but I refused 😂


----------



## Ultimate Floater (May 2, 2021)

At my store, they only do it on days we don’t have a truck. So you just have to pull 1 for 1’s and reshop.


----------



## SuperTarget (May 2, 2021)

Ok so if you’ve been at Target for 2 years you should know to go to your team leader or ETL if you have concerns regarding the expectations or what they would like prioritized. They can do anything that was in the job description you were hired under so basically yeah they can ask you to push pretty much anything.


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2021)

Tech is specialty( so you should be scheduled just there ) , entertainment belongs to pp2 and sea and mini as well. The last 3 departments can be done in 8 hours shift . Books you get on the truck only twice a week, and you shouldn’t have much to push after new releases on Tuesday. Mini and sea is really not that hard to do especially if you’ve been working in those departments.


----------



## StyleStar (May 2, 2021)

They can do whatever they want,  are you split shifts on the grid. Just curious if the hours come out of gm or specialty.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 3, 2021)

Your store can schedule you for whatever they want. Whether your leaders actually expect you to complete all of the work, or just get as much as you can done in the shift is a different matter. Clarify priorities with your leadership (I'm assuming they'd be tech, then entertainment, then seasonal, but since I'm not them I can't say for sure).


----------

